# Mixing oil based and water based compounds



## SteelBlue (Oct 23, 2013)

I just started test blend tren a proviron and dbol.... I'm injecting tren ed and test eod. I mixed my tren a with my test in an injection I just took 30 minutes ago and it got me thinking about water based and oil based compounds in same syringe. Can mixing the 2 cause the hormone to separate, as well as BA/BB, faster out of the depot forming crystals and therefore a painful injection? Would I be better of not mixing the two together?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 23, 2013)

Oil and water do not mix, u must of been absent from school when they taught that.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

oil and water dont mix like 2 dicks and no bitch find yourself in serous shit


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can mix water based and oil based in the same pin no problem.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 23, 2013)

Dont be lazy, pin them separately. This isn't a lazy or girly man's game.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Dont be lazy, pin them separately. This isn't a lazy or girly man's game.



Efficiency is far from being lazy. Less injections, less scarring, less scar tissue build up, less chances of infection, less chances of abscesses, less chance of hitting veins, etc. And since there's no harm in pinning them together it's a no brainier.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't understand. I'm having one of those days I guess but where in this mix is there a water based compound? What am I missing
? I'm tired please help


----------



## Austinite (Oct 23, 2013)

Wild comments. Anyway...

You can combine oil-based compounds with water-based compounds into the very same syringe and inject. There are no adverse interactions. There is absolutely no reason to inject them separately, it simply does not make any sense.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 23, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Oil and water do not mix, u must of been absent from school when they taught that.....



Why?  I mean why can't you mix them in the same syringe and pin them at the same time?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> oil and water dont mix like 2 dicks and no bitch find yourself in serous shit



Brother Bundy has caught the Biggie. 

Biggie is Wise.


----------



## HDH (Oct 23, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Why?  I mean why can't you mix them in the same syringe and pin them at the same time?



The OP asked this question- Can mixing the 2 cause the hormone to separate, as well as BA/BB, faster  out of the depot forming crystals and therefore a painful injection? 

I believe that's what he was referring to meaning they will stay separated.

HDH


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 23, 2013)

I've done it, though im don't think it was best idea, just do 2 pins.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 23, 2013)

U can but hurts a lil.. water sux anyway..


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 23, 2013)

That makes a lot more sense.  I read it as meaning you cannot put them in the same syringe and inject them together.  As far as I know, there's no problem pinning them together.



HDH said:


> The OP asked this question- Can mixing the 2 cause the hormone to separate, as well as BA/BB, faster  out of the depot forming crystals and therefore a painful injection?
> 
> I believe that's what he was referring to meaning they will stay separated.
> 
> HDH


----------



## bronco (Oct 23, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I don't understand. I'm having one of those days I guess but where in this mix is there a water based compound? What am I missing
> ? I'm tired please help



Was thinking same exact thing


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2013)

bronco said:


> Was thinking same exact thing



Still waiting for that answer. LOL !!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 23, 2013)

I think he said that mixing two oils got him thinking about mixing oil and water.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I think he said that mixing two oils got him thinking about mixing oil and water.



Oh. I think you're right.


----------

